# Teeth order



## KatieFC (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi,

What order are babies teeth meant to come through? I am sure my eldest son got his bottom front two teeth and then his top front two teeth. My youngest son has his bottom front two, but I have just noticed that he has two teeth coming through either side of where his front ones should be. He will get his front two won't he!!!!!

Oh, another paranoid mother!

Katie xxxxx


----------



## dawnybabes (Apr 19, 2004)

HI

Josh didn't cut a tooth till he was 13 months and then he cut one front and two molars at the same time !  His was all the wrong order but they all arrived eventually 

Dawn x


----------



## petlamb (Jul 24, 2004)

Benjy got his bottom two first, then the two incisors (or fangs as I like to call them!) like your little boy. then another little one at the bottom and now his two top front ones are coming through.  

Don't they look funny with teeth!

x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi thought I would put this up for you, it might help, but every child is different, they all cut their teeth at different times and ways, as long as they get them its not a problem 

I am a dental nurse and have seen lots of different ways they come through, but any way is fine  

*Upper   Lower  * 
*Central incisors 6-8 months 5-7 months

Lateral incisors 8-11 months 7-10 months

Cuspids (canines) 16-20 months 16-20 months

First molars 10-16 months 10-16 months

Second molars 20-30 months 20-30 months * 

Jo
x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Thankyou Jo  

jxx


----------

